# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Letters From A Self Made Merchant

## vieome

This book contains timeless advice from an old school merchant but which are so revelant to any one making the most of business and life. Enjoy Letters From a Self made Merchant

----------

Dave A (25-Apr-12), Neville Bailey (23-Apr-12)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Thanks - I've just loaded it onto my Kindle!

----------

